# hinges in plywood



## TheSerpenteer (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm building a toybox for my son. Last decision I need to make is the back. It's going to be made to be against the wall, so I may just just a plywood back, as opposed to a frame and panel plywood back. I'm worried about the hinges for the lid though.

The lid is going to be edge glued solid oak. About 42×24. With really good heavy duty hinges set on each side ( I don't like the look of piano hinges), will the plywood alone be enough to hold up over time. I'm worried that the screws into the top end grain of the ply won't hold sufficiently. Am I right about this? Or just thinking to hard.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

One option is to bore a hole into the top edge of the plywood and then glue a piece of dowel rod the same diameter of the hole into the hole. When that is dry, screw the hinge to the dowel rod rather than the plywood. The dowel rod will be supported by the plywood, and the hard wood dowel will take the abuse of the screw better than the plywood.


----------



## MonkeyDaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

I just completed a toybox for my son and it sounds very similar to your design, at least in terms of size (this sucker's BIG). The carcass is red oak ply and I splurged on edge-glued curly solid red oak for the top. I banded all the plywood edges with 1/4" thick solid oak. My hinge strategy was a piano hinge flanked by two heavy duty toybox hinges. I screwed all the hinges onto the bottom face of the lid. The toybox hinges went into the inside face of the ply. For the piano hinge, though, I routed a recess into the banding on the top of the back ply leaving maybe 1/8th on solid oak on top of the ply along the length.

In my case, the 15 or so screw hold points afforded by each side the piano hinge are more than sufficient to hold. By mounting it as I did the only time it is ever visible is with the lid open.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

If I may offer some advise on piano hinges: USE THEM. I understand that you might not like the look, and it will be against the wall, but it is a matter of safety for your child(ren). Little fingers can get in the hinged area and CRUSH them. I have build many toy boxes and have many customers request special hinges for them. I have actully refused commissions for that reason. Piano hinges are the way go.


----------



## TheSerpenteer (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a good thought about the piano hinges Christopher. I was planning on using the heaviest torsion hinges that rockler now offers. Along with their toy box lid supports on each side. This seemed like a way for the lid to not come down at all unless pushed down. But if I'm following you, you like the piano hinges because it eliminates the gap in the back, not because they keep the lid from slamming…am I right.

Good point to think about. Do you use anything to keep the lids from slamming?


----------

